# head turns completley black



## idolomantis (Feb 7, 2008)

right... mantis whole head and neck turned black and can not move anymore.. she also has black dots on her body.. i,ll get pics...

What is happening????

edit: oh and if some1 make a stupid joke... R.I.P.

i dont hope i have to say that to my mantis


----------



## sk8erkho (Feb 7, 2008)

Almost sounds like a bacterial or fungus infection. My mantid just died of the same type of thing two days ago. It was other wise healthy and then I found him face down barely able to move. When I picked him up he could not move his head and it was sort of bent downward. He also had the same discolouration on his thorax. He was truly dying so I had to put him down. Weirdest thing ever besides my Orchid female suddleny shaking violently then dropping dead. :blink:


----------



## Rob Byatt (Feb 7, 2008)

Almost certainly an infection - bacterial or fungal, I don't have a clue which  

What species was it and what was it last fed on ?


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 7, 2008)

i know what it is..inbreeding.. :lol: sorry i couldn't resist


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 7, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> i know what it is..inbreeding.. :lol: sorry i couldn't resist


i know where you live.......................


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 7, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> i know what it is..inbreeding.. :lol: sorry i couldn't resist


HAhaha :lol: :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 7, 2008)

oooohhhh you guys are only funning up here &lt;_&lt;


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 7, 2008)

had to put down...... its freezing now


----------



## Rob Byatt (Feb 7, 2008)

Rob Byatt said:


> Almost certainly an infection - bacterial or fungal, I don't have a clue which  What species was it and what was it last fed on ?


???


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 7, 2008)

Rob Byatt said:


> ???


oh uhm Hmembranacea adult female... blind...last fed on cricket(regular, male and 1.8cm)


----------



## Mantida (Feb 7, 2008)

Fungal infections are caused by high humidity and no proper ventilation. What's the humidity level in there?

Sorry for your loss...


----------



## asdsdf (Feb 7, 2008)

80%? 0.0 I think that's a little high.......


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 7, 2008)

asdsdf said:


> 80%? 0.0 I think that's a little high.......


who said 80%?


----------



## asdsdf (Feb 7, 2008)

I remeber in another thread, someone asked if his mismoults could be because of lack of humidity. He siad it was 80%. I think.... :mellow:


----------



## Sparky (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't get why people freeze them. I had a mantis with a fungus infection, it even grew little white fur on itself. All I did is give it a lot on ventilation, rest and relaxation then it went away in like 4 days.


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 8, 2008)

Sparky said:


> I don't get why people freeze them. I had a mantis with a fungus infection, it even grew little white fur on itself. All I did is give it a lot on ventilation, rest and relaxation then it went away in like 4 days.


OH sh** :mellow:


----------



## Rob Byatt (Feb 8, 2008)

Sparky said:


> I don't get why people freeze them. I had a mantis with a fungus infection, it even grew little white fur on itself. All I did is give it a lot on ventilation, rest and relaxation then it went away in like 4 days.


It's not quite that simple


----------



## Moosashi (Feb 8, 2008)

I just read that some African species can turn entirely black after a molt in the wild if there has recently been a wildfire in the area. They molt to black and blend in with the charred landscape. However, if your mantis can't move or whatever, something must be wrong.


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 8, 2008)

Moosashi said:


> I just read that some African species can turn entirely black after a molt in the wild if there has recently been a wildfire in the area. They molt to black and blend in with the charred landscape. However, if your mantis can't move or whatever, something must be wrong.


i looked at the dead body.. the head was scrinked and rotten like a plant  :blink:


----------



## Sparky (Feb 9, 2008)

Rob Byatt said:


> It's not quite that simple


For me it was. :lol: I skipped the fact that its head turned black. My mantids grew fungus on their throx, abdomen or legs. All I did was put them near a breezy window and change the lid to something more... airy. They fungus usually goes away in a couple of days.

Bacteria is a similar story, but I don't know if it's as easy to get rid of. I only had a bacteria problem when they're dead.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Feb 10, 2008)

I think i may of had this onece, its like the top half of the mantis dies yet the legs are still moving properly trying to grip onto stuff :s


----------

